# Elements vs CS4



## Jay M (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a hobby for me, not a profession.

I use Lightroom for most pictures, but for the ones that need a little more work I use Elements, I don't remember which version, but fairly recent.

I don't need to do a lot of fancy stuff, but I do want to make sure that the pictures stay in the highest quality.  

I recently opened a picture from lightroom, RAW NEF,  into Elements and it needed to be converted from 16bit to 8bit before I could do anything to it.  Is that a problem?  The jpeg turned out fine, but afterI uploaded it to flickr the colors changed.  Is that related?

Most of what I would like to do that is beyond the practical scope of Lightroom is healing brush type stuff.  

Do I need to to spend the BIG bucks and get the real CS4?  Will the Corell program integrate with Lightroom well enough?

Or is Elements just fine?

thanks,
~Jay


----------



## Dwig (Aug 4, 2009)

Jay M said:


> ...
> I recently opened a picture from lightroom, RAW NEF,  into Elements and it needed to be converted from 16bit to 8bit before I could do anything to it.  Is that a problem?



In general, its not an issue if you are doing little in the way of curve or color balance adjustment and the final output is to be JPEG. JPEGs can only be 8 bit files anyway.



> The jpeg turned out fine, but after I uploaded it to flickr the colors changed.  Is that related?...



The color change is not related to the 16-bit to 8-bit conversion. It is likely an issue with the chosen color space and/or an embedded color profile.


----------



## Jay M (Aug 4, 2009)

Assuming that the 8-bit limitation isn't an issue for me, what would I be missing if I used Elements instead of CS4?

~Jay


----------



## henrycooke (Aug 5, 2009)

Jay M said:


> Assuming that the 8-bit limitation isn't an issue for me, what would I be missing if I used Elements instead of CS4?
> 
> ~Jay




A substantial amount of editing tools. I'm not sure but i'm pretty sure elements doesn't include Layers or layer masking. Layer masking i find essential.


----------



## lenad09 (Aug 13, 2009)

elements 7 does have layers and layer masking if that is the one that you have i was also curious is to the difference? i have element 7 and i was curious to know if cs4 is more substantial and i think that is what jay is also asking?


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, there are many things that can only be done in CS4. The masking available in Elements is very primitive compared to CS4. CS4 has smart objects and a wider range of tools for ACR also.

If you current have registered copy of Elements you get a discount on CS4. Further if you can qualify to shop in Adobe's Education Store you can get CS4 Extended ($1000) at 80% off ($199) for the Student Edition. Once you have a registered copy of CS4 future upgrades are discounted by more than 50%.

At any rate, you can download a free 30 trial of CS4 and do your own comparison.


----------



## Jas23 (Aug 14, 2009)

KmH said:


> Yes, there are many things that can only be done in CS4. The masking available in Elements is very primitive compared to CS4. CS4 has smart objects and a wider range of tools for ACR also.
> 
> If you current have registered copy of Elements you get a discount on CS4. Further if you can qualify to shop in Adobe's Education Store you can get CS4 Extended ($1000) at 80% off ($199) for the Student Edition. Once you have a registered copy of CS4 future upgrades are discounted by more than 50%.
> 
> At any rate, you can download a free 30 trial of CS4 and do your own comparison.


Good suggestion about downloading the 30 day trial - that's the best way to test it out.
I actually work with the team that manages the Student Editions program, and there is a new section of Adobe.com that describes the discount, FAQ, etc. for the Student Editions:
Adobe Back to School


----------



## Jon_Are (Aug 15, 2009)

Jay, 

I recently 'graduated' from Elements 7 to CS4. The reason I made the leap is because I plan on turning 'semi-pro' soon, and I want every advantage available to me.

But I loved Elements, and it is a helluva program for the money. I would encourage you to fully explore its capabilities - there is so much it can do - and then determine if you have needs it is not meeting.

CS4 is first rate, but I believe that (relatively) very few really need it.

Your statement that you are a hobbyist, I think, answers your question.

But hey...go ahead and mess with the free trial. The academic discount, which I used, brings the price back into this universe.

Good luck,

Jon


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2009)

Compared to professional software in many other fields, Adobe CS4 is dirt cheap, even at full price. In fact the entire CS4 Suite is dirt cheap compared to other professional fields.


----------



## Samanax (Aug 15, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I would encourage you to fully explore its capabilities - there is so much it can do - and then determine if you have needs it is not meeting.


I agree...if you're a hobbyist Elements 7 will keep you busy for some time to come. I've been using Elements 6 for a year and a half and I still can't make full use of all it's capabilities. I do have CS3 installed on my computer but I don't use it yet...trying to push myself past Elements 6 first.


----------



## TuxXtreme (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd say it depends on how much money you have to spare. I was lucky to get CS3 for a birthday (unexpectably, wich was cool also) and It grew on me. Now, I use it for everything, or almost.

But if I had 1000 bucks, I'd keep elements and go buy a lens...

just my 2cents


----------



## Jon_Are (Aug 16, 2009)

> Compared to professional software in many other fields, Adobe CS4 is dirt cheap, even at full price. In fact the entire CS4 Suite is dirt cheap compared to other professional fields.



The OP's very first sentence: "This is a hobby for me, not a profession."

Jon


----------



## Mystwalker (Aug 18, 2009)

I am also non-pro.

I use Elements 4 (or was it 5?). 
For "learning" - I buy used books for Photoshop and Photoshop CSx.

So far, everything I read in these Photoshop CS books, I can duplicate in Elements. Mind you, I'm not a "power user" - I just do basic resizing, "watermark", play with "distorting features", borders, make my own collages ... very basic stuff, not something to make money.

Elements seem to do everything I need - I'm sure the new version can do even more.

My dilemna is whether to cough up $300 for Lightroom  which looks like a tool that will shorten my process of going from RAW to a printable/editable format.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 25, 2009)

Elements with some good plug ins will do you just fine.


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 31, 2009)

Elements doesn't have Lab mode. If this isn't important to you, then you're fine on this particular point. I personally couldn't live without it.


----------

